# PeerGuardian alternatives?



## UbErN00b (Oct 27, 2012)

Any alternatives to PeerGuardian that work well with Windows 8?


----------



## temp02 (Oct 27, 2012)

PeerBlock.


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 27, 2012)

temp02 said:


> PeerBlock.



Hasn't been updated since 2010?


----------



## johnspack (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes,  but all the blocking scripts it can use are updated almost every day.  I guarantee Peerblock works very well once you add the best scripts from iblocklist.com.


----------

